
LinkedIn employees use forum about diversity to defend racism - rsln-s
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/4/21279739/linkedin-employees-racist-comments-george-floyd-protest
======
bsd44
Why does this come as a surprise to anyone? It's not like racist people live
in trailers deep in the South, all together on one big plot of land, possibly
missing front teeth so it makes it easy to spot them. Racists are all around
us in all spheres of society.

~~~
anewdirection
The only way to win, is not to play, and refuse to prticipate when you see it
played by others. Remember, those with bias feel that it helps their life
somehow. Few are trying to promote strife for its own sake. There is no 'other
side', we are all on the same team. We win with love. Meet people where they
are at, and guide them to wisdom. Yelling from the other side of the divide
that they are bad and wrong will never win a heart. Misunderstandings are all
around us, in all spheres of society.

------
torstenvl
This is rage-bait passing itself off as an article.

~~~
ResidentSleeper
Additionally, the article fails to address any of the points (seemingly
calmly!) made by the employees accused of racism. This is a disgusting way to
hold a conversation of this much importance. As an outsider, to me America
seems laser-focused on tearing itself to shreds.

~~~
remarkEon
There’s a startling propensity here to attribute maximum malice to even the
most mundane observations or opinions.

~~~
daodedickinson
[https://newdiscourses.com/2020/06/do-better-than-critical-
ra...](https://newdiscourses.com/2020/06/do-better-than-critical-race-theory/)

